# New to modding cases, need help.



## Royal2791 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've recently stumbled upon this idea of "case modding" and I am looking to build a new gaming PC (its actually my senior project). I find modded cases really awesome and id like to mod my own case for my new computer. I'm brand new to this so if you guys could help me out by giving your 2 cents on how i can get started. Any forum post or guides that will help me get a better understanding would help a lot. And i don't know what kind of case i should buy so i can have the most modding potential. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Computer Science/Computer Engineering I take it?

I build my own from plywood, somebody on here was tinkering on making one from plate steel. The hardest part is the mATX/ATX mounting location.If you want max modiability, I would say get a no plexi, no side fans case (but at least get one with 1 or 2 120mm front fans), and add in your own plexi, side cooling fans, cathodes, LED's and what not.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Tip:
The Dremel (or other similar handy power tool) should be your trusty sidekick with any major case mods.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah, I got a rotary tool a few weeks ago, just waiting for some pratice cases. Supposed to get a bunch of old machines that are cluttering up the basement of a local business.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Whilst I always preach the Dremel convenience, I dont even have one anymore. Moved back to caveman tools years ago. Much more satisfying!


----------

